# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  cuenca atlántica andauza

## riodelolvido

Por cierto. desde la aprobación de los nuevos estatutos de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua en enero de 2009, ya no existen las cuencas atlántica y mediterranea. La AAA se estructura en Direcciones Provinciales y Distritos, que son 4:

Distrito Huelva (tinto, piedras, odiel...)
Distrito Guadalquivir
Distrito Mediterráneo (antigua CH Sur y Cuenca Mediterránea)
Distrito Guadalete-Barbate

Lo digo por la etructura de los subforos de cuencas, que el atlántico debiera dividirse en 2: Guadalete-Babate y Huelva

----------

